# Jeep Wrangler Yard truck for sale



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

For sale 
2000 Jeep wrangler 150,000+ miles, 6 cyl, Auto (rebuilt 4 years ago) 
Fisher 7 1/2 RD (New blade 2 years ago, new hoses 3 years ago)
#300 counter weight
frame good (repaired), body not so much.
pics to come

$6,000.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ima Jeep guy now, so I just wanna see the pics. Thanks!


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

soccerlawn said:


> Where are you located?


@theplowmeister is from Massachusetts


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What up?? Where’s pics?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ill Have them by Monday.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The ol’ invisible Jeep.


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That "Jeep" looks to be in good shape


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

1olddogtwo said:


> That "Jeep" looks to be in good shape


Ya looks great ..... for a toyota


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SOLD


----------

